# Topics > Projects > Finished projects, terminated projects >  "DEXMART" is an acronym and stands for "DEXterous and autonomous dual-arm/hand robotic manipulation with sMART sensory-motor skills: A bridge from natural to artificial cognition"

## Airicist

Website - dexmart.eu

----------


## Airicist

Dexmart review

Uploaded on May 5, 2011

----------


## Airicist

Bimanual Dexterous Manipulation for Autonomous Service Robots 

Published on Feb 24, 2014




> This video summarizes FZI's results from the DEXMART project.
> "DEXMART" stands for "DEXterous and autonomous dual-arm/hand robotic manipulation with sMART sensory-motor skills: A bridge from natural to artificial cognition". DEXMART was a large-scale integrating project, which was funded under the European Community's 7th Framework Programme.
> The project started on the 1st of February, 2008 and ended in 2012.
> 
> DEXMART had the ambition to fill the gap between the use of robots in industrial environments and the use of future robots in everyday human and unstructured environments, contributing to domains of personal and service robotics where dexterous and autonomous dual-hand manipulation capabilities are required. FZI contributed methods for learning, adaption and execution of bimanual manipulation tasks. The contributions were presented in a series of demonstrations. Some of these demonstrations are shown in this video.

----------

